# Check her out



## KingPiN (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't know if this has been posted before; I apologize in advance if it has.

Some of you may have seen this girl on youtube.com:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MVhluAfB9uQ
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xn6n0zIOorA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4pc6MUm1c2I
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vKodU_DWARo

If not, you should go check her out. Her name is Jessica/Big Jae/Jessicow. She's very pretty, weighs about 340-350lbs with a great figure.

She pretty much puts video blogs on youtube.com, but they have become increasingly involved with showing off her figure. She has said that she wants to do BBW modeling.

I just wanted to let people know about her so they can go see her and increase her video view-count and maybe leave some comments, hopefully to give her more confidence and make her feel more comfortable. I think she would make a great BBW model.

PS. The fourth video is probably the best one to watch


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2006)

No offense, but I could only take about one minute of it: she is boring.


----------



## KingPiN (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, not the most interesting or talented speaker, but if it bogs anyone down, they can just skip to the parts where she shows off her belly and such.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds like a video best played on mute!


----------



## lemmink (Aug 31, 2006)

She looks like my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 31, 2006)

Christ, she's whiney!

"I'm bored - there's no one online..."

Ever considered, reading, playing a computer game, watching a DVD, writing a short story, doodling or masturbating? Nope. Instead, we get to hear her whine on YouTube (the next level up from LiveJournal). :doh: 

Mildly physically attractive, but no personality whatsoever.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Aug 31, 2006)

She's really cute and very sexy. I like that one video where she talks about getting bigger and how she "kinda likes it". She has quite an abundant figure. Her Yahoo group is cool too.


----------



## altered states (Aug 31, 2006)

Now we're sure she's 18, right? I don't need Alberto Gonzales showing up at my door with thumbscrews...

Otherwise, thanks for the tip - great stuff.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Aug 31, 2006)

I couldn't seem to catch her yahoo group...anyone care to help a dummy out?


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 31, 2006)

​White girl, talks much, says little, no wampum...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 31, 2006)

Nobody's forcing you to listen or watch. If you think she's whiney, hit the mute button. If you can read lips, don't watch.

One of the primary functions of blogs, journals, etc. is to whine, bitch, complain, and otherwise vent feelings that polite discourse obligates you to hold in. Even an online journal is a journal first and formost.

Anyway, I don't think she's that whiney. I actually like her dialogue, and find her voice pleasing, personality interesting, and the little add-in text amusing.


----------



## altered states (Aug 31, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Anyway, I don't think she's that whiney. I actually like her dialogue, and find her voice pleasing, personality interesting, and the little add-in text amusing.



Agreed, it's in the ears of a beholder. That first video with her talking about gaining and liking it maybe and all made me swoon.


----------



## GPL (Aug 31, 2006)

She looks cute! Her hips and belly were bigger than I expected, she just has a right shape She's boring indeed, but the glimpse of her trying to button her pants made it all well!

Thanks, GPL.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I just checked out 1 and 4 and these are my humble thoughts:

1. Very pretty
2. Her body is INCREDIBLE!!!
3. While her videos are charming video journals, I was on the side of finding them achingly difficult to watch. Having specific themes or slightly scripted "entries" would help. 
4. It is adorable when she asserts she does not weigh 350. 
5. She should definately consider modeling. I just hope her future videos don't involve so much talking!


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 31, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Christ, she's whiney!
> 
> "I'm bored - there's no one online..."
> 
> ...


lol masturbating. how about "googling" your self


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm probably the only one who watched this and felt sorry for the girl, right? I see someone newly 18 who already has "fans" of her weight gain, so I'm guessing she was underage when she first started posting these things. 

I could be way off (hell I only watched the first video until she began showing her stomach), but I imagine she has low self esteem and the accolades on her weight gain have helped her feel better about herself... so where does this stop? When she's 400? 500? Cut the girl a break. Tell her she's lovely as is and there's no need to get bigger. 

*sigh* I know... unpopular comment for the Weight Board, but Lexi's situation has me thinking about how one gets started on this potential slippery slope. If she was older I wouldn't be posting this. I just know how impressionable I was at 18. It just seems sad to me.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

this girl really should consider only doing photos. 
as in no talking. 
cause i can't even tell if i think she's cute or not, she's so irritatingly dull.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I think he _is_ cute.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not like she's doing modeling or anything. It's a "video blog." I used to post on LiveJournal. It was no more interesting than that.



[edit] Oh yeah, that was supportive of her. That is to say to stop complaining about how dulls he is or whatever, she's not doing it for you, she's doing it for herself.






Huh. Huhuhuh. I said "doing it."


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

dude, if she was actually 'doing it for herself', she'd be writing in a private journal, and keeping it (gasp!) private. it's been said a million times (and a million times more eloquently than i'm about to): if you put it on the internet for everyone to see, expect feedback.


----------



## Zackariah (Aug 31, 2006)

Alright. I do realize that what I am about to say is somewhat ironic. 

First off, her video journals are a personal blog. Out of my blogging experience, I've found that unless one personally knows the subject of a personal blog - well, they do tend to be boring. 

However.

I take a little bit of issue with the negative responses to the posting of Jae's video blogs. After all, KingPIN clearly indicated that he thought the main point of interest was Big Jae's attractive figure. 

I honestly probably wouldn't be quite so annoyed, if I hadn't noticed over some time of chatting and lurking, that for a community based around acceptance, there seems to nevertheless be plenty of intolerance to go around. 

I do realize that this is probably an unpopular position to take. If you disagree with me and feel your conscience should be clear, that's all well and good, and perhaps you are not one of those contributing to what I percieve as a problem around many internet communities. 

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I'm just not sure how some of the opinions expressed here were constructive in their criticism.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

seriously, it's YOUTUBE. it's _not_ a personal journal, nor is it even a personal website. it's one of the most popular sites on the entire internet. anyone who posts there and expects anonymity or spared feelings is a fucking moron. people will watch what you post, and people will comment. that's reality. 
what's _also_ reality is that everyone is entitled to their opinion, and when you ask, you shall recieve. no sense whining, not everyone's going to like everything everyone else likes. if it really fucks your day up that people aren't feeling a girl you think is cute...well that's just kinda sad.
internet, people.
internet.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 31, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Well, I think he _is_ cute.



Gah, _she_! Thank goodness nobody caught that.

Anyway, she probably was originally sharing with her fans and thus wouldn't have to deal with nearly as many complaints. From what I've observed she's mature enough to deal with the few who aren't feeling her and absolutely _must_ share. So all's well.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> dude, if she was actually 'doing it for herself', she'd be writing in a private journal, and keeping it (gasp!) private. it's been said a million times (and a million times more eloquently than i'm about to): if you put it on the internet for everyone to see, expect feedback.



It's not a matter of who can see it, it's a matter of she's doing what she feels like doing and it doesn't matter if other people like it. I'm pretty sure she never said she expected anonymity or privacy. There's nothing wrong with constructive criticism but some of what's gone on in this thread is straight-up complaining.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> ...it's a matter of she's doing what she feels like doing and it doesn't matter if other people like it.


nor does it matter if they _dis_like it. everyone with a blog, liveournal, whateverthehell already knows this: when you put it out there, it's out there. you can't complain when people have something to say about it. 


Moonchild said:


> I'm pretty sure she never said she expected anonymity or privacy. There's nothing wrong with constructive criticism but some of what's gone on in this thread is straight-up complaining.


and like i said - internet. no, scratch that. LIFE. it's absolutely ridiculous to expect niceness and sunshine and rainbows and puppies all the time, and i'm sure this girl is smart enough to know that. nobody's abusing her, nobody's wishing her any harm, people are just responding to what she's displaying of herself.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 1, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm probably the only one who watched this and felt sorry for the girl, right? I see someone newly 18 who already has "fans" of her weight gain, so I'm guessing she was underage when she first started posting these things.
> 
> I could be way off (hell I only watched the first video until she began showing her stomach), but I imagine she has low self esteem and the accolades on her weight gain have helped her feel better about herself... so where does this stop? When she's 400? 500? Cut the girl a break. Tell her she's lovely as is and there's no need to get bigger.
> 
> *sigh* I know... unpopular comment for the Weight Board, but Lexi's situation has me thinking about how one gets started on this potential slippery slope. If she was older I wouldn't be posting this. I just know how impressionable I was at 18. It just seems sad to me.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ThatFatGirl again.

damnit.

in any case... i agree.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 1, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Christ, she's whiney!
> 
> "I'm bored - there's no one online..."
> 
> ...




whatever happened to leaving the house and going out with friends?


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 1, 2006)

Ivy said:


> whatever happened to leaving the house and going out with friends?



It left town with the friends...


----------



## GPL (Sep 1, 2006)

This girl DOES have a Yahoo Group herself. I found the link in her YouTube profile:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/crazy_for_plus/?yguid=159787206

Check it out, it is about her modeling.

GPL.
.
.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 1, 2006)

I think she's very cute. Including her voice. 

=Divals


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> nor does it matter if they _dis_like it. everyone with a blog, liveournal, whateverthehell already knows this: when you put it out there, it's out there. you can't complain when people have something to say about it.
> 
> and like i said - internet. no, scratch that. LIFE. it's absolutely ridiculous to expect niceness and sunshine and rainbows and puppies all the time, and i'm sure this girl is smart enough to know that. nobody's abusing her, nobody's wishing her any harm, people are just responding to what she's displaying of herself.



I'm always wary of the term "real life". It seems as if every level of social existance is filled with people warning you about how "real life" will be tougher than this plush setup.

As much as you are entitled to express your opinions about her, I am entitled to express the opinion that you are being obnoxious, rude, and utterly unpleasant, and that it is my opinion you could stand to keep some opinions to yourself. She's posting stuff on her you-tube after a site went down, stuff that is CLEARLY LABELED with warnings like "Annoying" and "Rambling". If you complain about her "boring talk", then you're just as bad as the guys who go on a site with names like "Big fat girl central" and post saying "Ewww hwy all the pics of obeese gurls it's gross xp". It's like repeatedly hitting yourself with a hammer: it hurts your head, but you have nobody but your own self to blam.e


----------



## altered states (Sep 1, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm probably the only one who watched this and felt sorry for the girl, right? I see someone newly 18 who already has "fans" of her weight gain, so I'm guessing she was underage when she first started posting these things.
> 
> I could be way off (hell I only watched the first video until she began showing her stomach), but I imagine she has low self esteem and the accolades on her weight gain have helped her feel better about herself... so where does this stop? When she's 400? 500? Cut the girl a break. Tell her she's lovely as is and there's no need to get bigger.
> 
> *sigh* I know... unpopular comment for the Weight Board, but Lexi's situation has me thinking about how one gets started on this potential slippery slope. If she was older I wouldn't be posting this. I just know how impressionable I was at 18. It just seems sad to me.



Every 18 year old in the USA can get married, vote, join the army, drive a car, get a job, go to the electric chair - do just about everything except drink a beer (another discussion). And adults, ready or not, have to take responsibility for their own lives - 18 to 108. She said her weight gain is unintentional, and in her monologues keeps a rather healthy distance from her fans, indicated by her tone and (in one video) extensive list of demands. I can second-guess her motivations, but then I'm not really giving her respect as an adult who can figure out herself how she gets her rocks off.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 1, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Gah, _she_! Thank goodness nobody caught that.
> 
> Anyway, she probably was originally sharing with her fans and thus wouldn't have to deal with nearly as many complaints. From what I've observed she's mature enough to deal with the few who aren't feeling her and absolutely _must_ share. So all's well.




I caught it, Walter!
(((RING)))
Hold on a sec..the phone is ringing...brb
Hey Walter, it's Dr. Freud on line 1 for you, should I take a message for you?

LMAO.
I keed becos' I care.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Sep 1, 2006)

I watched a couple of the videos too. I think she's really cute; reminded me of Mandy Blake - lots of eye rolls and cute expressions, although she definitely rambles a lot in a blog fashion. 

As a FA I thought some of her comments were fun to hear, and when she flashed her belly and hips, oh my, that was definitely a pleasure to behold. She's not too big for me, at all!

There was one comment from ThatFatGirl that I kind of thought should be taken to heart. I hope that she doesn't think that she needs to keep getting bigger to make others appreciate her more. It seems almost like heresy for me to say that, but I hope she is happy first and foremost, and that she accepts herself for who she wants to be. 

I think she's cute as can be, probably needs to work on what to say or do in her videos, and I think, in my opinion, she'd make a great model. I just hope that as TFG said, she doesn't do things for others and goes down a path that she doesn't really understand, or perhaps better said as I hope she carefully considers all of the possible consequences of her actions. Life is a journey that we all must take our own way, I just hope that there are some people around her that really truly care about her and don't try to profit at her expense.

:bow:


----------



## elle camino (Sep 1, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> As much as you are entitled to express your opinions about her, I am entitled to express the opinion that you are being obnoxious, rude, and utterly unpleasant, and that it is my opinion you could stand to keep some opinions to yourself.


well first off, mr. congeniality, you're awfully full of negative opinions for someone who's whining about _my_ negative opinions. and hey notice how you're posting them on the internet, freely and without concern? isn't it great? and notice how i'm not bursting into tears and running to the kitchen for a rusty knife to end it all with? yeah. just wanted to make sure that sunk in. 



Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> She's posting stuff on her you-tube after a site went down, stuff that is CLEARLY LABELED with warnings like "Annoying" and "Rambling". If you complain about her "boring talk", then you're just as bad as the guys who go on a site with names like "Big fat girl central" and post saying "Ewww hwy all the pics of obeese gurls it's gross xp". It's like repeatedly hitting yourself with a hammer: it hurts your head, but you have nobody but your own self to blam.e


i could see some logic in this in this statement if the links i had followed from this thread had been labeled 'annoying' or 'rambling', or even 'yet another self involved, catastrophically dull teenager blogging her wee heart out', but as you can see for yourself, they weren't. i obviously didn't search these out for myself, or visit her former website or whatever. i followed links in a thread entitled 'check her out'. you can hardly blame me for checking her out and being honest about what i saw.

seriously, i don't know about the rest of you on this board, but when i sit at my computer and post on messageboards, it's not in spotless white gloves and a tuxedo. i don't feel like i should have to adulterate my personality or opinions to please everyone, nor do i expect that from anyone else. when people feel free to say what they think and not pussyfoot for pussyfooting's sake, that's when lively, interesting dicussions take place. i think this chick is boring. disagree? super! tell me why! maybe i'll change my opinion, maybe i'll still think she's boring, but i'll respect you a lot more for not being averse to discourse in a format _designed to foster discourse_.
if we're all adults like we're supposed to be, there's no reason why we all have to think the same way or say the same things, or be unable to have differing opinions without everyone ending up butthurt. sometimes i feel like that's what a lot of people on this board would prefer, and that's really strange and sad, to me.


----------



## altered states (Sep 1, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> There was one comment from ThatFatGirl that I kind of thought should be taken to heart. I hope that she doesn't think that she needs to keep getting bigger to make others appreciate her more. It seems almost like heresy for me to say that, but I hope she is happy first and foremost, and that she accepts herself for who she wants to be.
> 
> I think she's cute as can be, probably needs to work on what to say or do in her videos, and I think, in my opinion, she'd make a great model. I just hope that as TFG said, she doesn't do things for others and goes down a path that she doesn't really understand, or perhaps better said as I hope she carefully considers all of the possible consequences of her actions. Life is a journey that we all must take our own way, I just hope that there are some people around her that really truly care about her and don't try to profit at her expense.



I hope the same thing, of course, but still, I don't understand all these misgivings about someone who seems to have her shit together, at least as much as most 18 year olds do. I think there's a lot of projection going on here, and it's not fair to her, nor to those of us who just want to watch and enjoy her in peace, or discuss her on the Weight Board. I'm sure that by age 18 she's had plenty of occaisions where she's learned that people will withhold their acceptance of her depending on how well she LOSES weight. Just as those of us not born skinny have had to handle that, so will she have to handle those who will do the same based on her gaining. It's part of growing up.

As far as the concern shown by certain posters as to the danger posed by various posts and opinions on the Weight Board, well intentioned or not, I have to respectfully say: Get Lost. This board - unique on the Dimensions site - is supposed to be a safe place for the exploration of weight gain. It's not about moral introspection or saving the world from patriarchy or modern capitalism or whatever. If someone feels someone's life or health is in danger, or that someone on the board is a danger to others, then they should contact appropriate authorities, either Dimensions or governmental, as the case may be. Otherwise, this is not the place for opinions on feeding, feedees, manipulation, etc. These are all issues that I'm sure inspire strong opinions for a lot of people on the site, so please - by all means - discuss them on the Main Board.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 1, 2006)

I watched the vids way before this was posted  .

Jess seems like a nice girl. I haven't said anything to her as of yet, but I plan on doing so.

Physically I find her attractive... That's just me

Her ranting is all right.

I sense good things in her modeling career (Should it begin).

I might think she has a great future ahead of her, but I am also not proteus.........


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Another thought: anyone who captures the imagination enough to cause online drama and fighting on webboards she's not on has that _spark_. Good job, Jessi!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Another thought: anyone who captures the imagination enough to cause online drama and fighting on webboards she's not on has that _spark_. Good job, Jessi!




AFG, I usually just lurk here, but I'm putting on my brown nose long enough to post and say you usually sum it up best. :bow:


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 1, 2006)

Ivy said:


> whatever happened to leaving the house and going out with friends?



Socialise? With other human beings? In person? This is crazy talk!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Christ, she's whiney!
> 
> 
> Mildly physically attractive, but no personality whatsoever.




um.. yeah.. this is kind what came across my mind too
no offense to her... just my 1st impression of her


----------



## Ivy (Sep 1, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Socialise? With other human beings? In person? This is crazy talk!



I know, I know.. I suppose I am just a little too wild and crazy to hang around these parts..


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2006)

Cute girl. Hope she can work on her self-esteem issues, assuming she even has 'em.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Sep 1, 2006)

very cute girl? Hell yeah!

She has a "what you see = what you get"

She is still very young and it will take time to build self confidence.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> well first off, mr. congeniality, you're awfully full of negative opinions for someone who's whining about _my_ negative opinions. and hey notice how you're posting them on the internet, freely and without concern? isn't it great? and notice how i'm not bursting into tears and running to the kitchen for a rusty knife to end it all with? yeah. just wanted to make sure that sunk in.


You've got a good point, I was hypocritic there. 



> i could see some logic in this in this statement if the links i had followed from this thread had been labeled 'annoying' or 'rambling', or even 'yet another self involved, catastrophically dull teenager blogging her wee heart out', but as you can see for yourself, they weren't. i obviously didn't search these out for myself, or visit her former website or whatever. i followed links in a thread entitled 'check her out'. you can hardly blame me for checking her out and being honest about what i saw.



I contend that point. I just followed one of links and looked at the rest of her videos via her you-tube site, so I didn't think about that.



> seriously, i don't know about the rest of you on this board, but when i sit at my computer and post on messageboards, it's not in spotless white gloves and a tuxedo. i don't feel like i should have to adulterate my personality or opinions to please everyone, nor do i expect that from anyone else. when people feel free to say what they think and not pussyfoot for pussyfooting's sake, that's when lively, interesting dicussions take place. i think this chick is boring. disagree? super! tell me why! maybe i'll change my opinion, maybe i'll still think she's boring, but i'll respect you a lot more for not being averse to discourse in a format _designed to foster discourse_.
> if we're all adults like we're supposed to be, there's no reason why we all have to think the same way or say the same things, or be unable to have differing opinions without everyone ending up butthurt. sometimes i feel like that's what a lot of people on this board would prefer, and that's really strange and sad, to me.



I think it's not the differing opinions that bug me so much as the caustic hatred that seems to drip from your every scentence. Sarcasm and tone don't come out that well in typing, so maybe I'm just reading obnoxiousness into your posts to justify not liking what I see.

It's not that easy to explain why you like something. I find her posts interesting because of the range of expression and vocal depth, the sound of her voice, and something in them just amuses me.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 1, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I think it's not the differing opinions that bug me so much as the caustic hatred that seems to drip from your every scentence. Sarcasm and tone don't come out that well in typing, so maybe I'm just reading obnoxiousness into your posts to justify not liking what I see.



You definitely are trying to justify a dislike for someone of differing opinion. Honestly now- "caustic hatred"? She's just disagreeing with you.

All that Elle's saying is that if someone posts something on the internet, then it's impossible to remain anonymous; and if someone has something to say about it, then they can say it. There's no way one could possibly expect all the people to react positively. And if it's on a public site, especially a major one, like YouTube, then there's gonna be more people giving either positive or negative feedback.

It's you who's in the wrong here. You're perpetuating this dispute for *no *apparent reason, and with very weak arguments; therefore, I'd advise you to get down off your high horse and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

Alright. I'm done. =/

I'm sorry for my inflammatory behavior.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> therefore, I'd advise you to get down off your high horse and shut the fuck up.



Hey there Blackjack, jumping on that horse of yours and donning a badge and telling Fuzzy Necro to STFU really proved your point on how to manage yourself online. 

For godsakes, I can't let any of you kids play together! Now, let's go for ice cream.

EDIT: It's bad when you edit to add a smiley to make sure everyone _gets_ you. Maybe I should add: Just Sayin'.


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> EDIT: It's bad when you edit to add a smiley to make sure everyone _gets_ you. Maybe I should add: Just Sayin'.



Take a lesson from politicians: Ambiguity is your friend. 

Say what you want, but leave it open to interpretation. If it's taken favorably, restate it more concretely. If not, blame the Democrats.


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 4, 2006)

ok, one, STFU i mean jeeze shes probably just kidding around when she did that whiney voice so i mean seriously grow up and just laugh about it, and for all you who are rude enough to skip what she had to say just to see her play with her belly nd shit, fuck you. you people are really liek stupid i mean thats so rude and just well..childish, i'm 19 years old and i'm mature enough to listen to what she had to say , i mean damn i thought this was a place to support ppl not fucking make a war over one person seriously i take it we are all out of middle school, so lets act liek it huh

and for all you people who wanna say shit bout me go ahead, but it just shows how mature u really are, and how much of middle school has left u, but i mean if u do wanna then whatever, thats your choice,

goodnight.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

this is a joke, right? right? anyone?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 4, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> seriously i take it we are all out of middle school, so lets act liek it huh


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> this is a joke, right? right? anyone?


Which part?


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> this is a joke, right? right? anyone?



The post above your quoted post or the linked video from this thread's initial post?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Ivy said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ThatFatGirl again.
> 
> damnit.
> 
> in any case... i agree.



I felt sorry for her also. And like Seth Warren and Tina said earlier, the rambling got pretty boring and the videos could've had more appeal which is my I also think she has some low self-esteem issues ...and this is just my own opinion that goes along with what ThatFatGirl said. I am not trying to over-analyze her or anything.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Which part?





Seth Warren said:


> The post above your quoted post or the linked video from this thread's initial post?



She was referring to the childish rant complaining about how immature we all are.


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

heh, its funny when i prove myself right.

when a group of people who i thought would get something out of this are being as immature as i thought they would be....yeah...i guess i was right


maybe its becuase you are just cant..or something....idk..maybe you should prove me wrong.

i mean its not hard to prove a 19 year old wrong..so try it

and you call me childish, hahahahahaha


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> heh, its funny when i prove myself right.



Um... please, explain how you've been proven right. I have yet to see anything in this entire thread that is less mature than your post.



> when a group of people who i thought would get something out of this are being as immature as i thought they would be....yeah...i guess i was right



They think she's whiny and boring. Therefore, they are immature.

That's _astoundingly _logical. 



> i mean its not hard to prove a 19 year old wrong..so try it



And yet you seem to have a lot of trouble doing it.



> and you call me childish, hahahahahaha



Yes, I do. Why? Because you are. 

- You cuss like you've just discovered the words, and you're acting as if you're more of a badass because it's "taboo"; all it does is make you look like an idiot.

- You apparently have NO grasp of grammar or spelling, or even common etiquette. If you're trying to make a point, make it legible and easier to read, don't use IM slang.

- The point you're trying to make is lost in a sea of poor insults the likes of which would not offend a five-year-old.

So please, do us all a favor and go back to lurking and begging models for free stuff. You're suck at flaming.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 5, 2006)

I just finished watching all of her videos and let me say that my impression is that she appears to be a very warm hearted and endearing young lady. I am not going to spend a whole bunch of my time defending her as people will think whatever they really want to think but really give her a chance... I think we may be seeing more of her around the size acceptance community. I dont see where people would think she has no self confidence. I guess I am biased 'cause I watched all the videos! But yeah, for all we know she is lurking around the boards, feeling things out and now we as a community could have just scared the poor young thing off! ohh the horror!


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

see one person gets what i am saying.

thanks StrawberryShortcake

she said exactly i was trying to say.


but w/e


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> see one person gets what i am saying.
> 
> thanks StrawberryShortcake
> 
> ...



And just like when asked to explain your reasoning in the "End times" thread, you simply duck the question. You have yet to make a decent argument- instead you avoid any sort of answer.

Besides, saying "STFU" and calling us "really liek stupid" is _*NOT *_the same as noting that we might be scaring her off by saying what we think. Not even in the same GALAXY.


I'd also just like to note that I do like Jessi, she's a cool person. I've spoken to her on AIM and such. But her videos leave a lot to be desired. In them she comes across as precisely what people are saying here- a dull, whiny teenager. Which is rather unfortunate, really.


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

ok dude, thats sad, really that u have to go look at other convos nd dig up dirt, seriously....i mean do u even do anything??? or do you just pursue people on here, and as for ''ducking questions'' i simply dont believe i owe you an answer to your questions.

end of story.


----------



## Mini (Sep 5, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> ok dude, thats sad, really that u have to go look at other convos nd dig up dirt, seriously....i mean do u even do anything??? or do you just pursue people on here, and as for ''ducking questions'' i simply dont believe i owe you an answer to your questions.
> 
> end of story.



Or, the short version:

"LALALALALALALALALA I'M NOT LISTENING ALALALALALALA!!!"

And you said *we* were childish.


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

ok..i guess i'm just trying to help her out cuz shes my friend..thats all nd i mean shes kidding bout the whiny thing..its like her joke so i mean,...thats it. lol


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> ok dude, thats sad, really that u have to go look at other convos nd dig up dirt, seriously....



I used your own words from this thread. That's hardly "digging up" anything.



> i mean do u even do anything??? or do you just pursue people on here



Yes, I do a lot of other things here. You can look at my other posts if you want to. They're not hidden away somewhere.



> and as for ''ducking questions'' i simply dont believe i owe you an answer to your questions.
> 
> end of story.



Once again you give no answers at all, instead replying with an "im better than u hahaha" that simply worsens an already poor standing. If you wish to be given any credibility, you ought to back up what you say once in a while. Honestly now, try it- you might find that people will start taking you seriously for a change.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> And just like when asked to explain your reasoning in the "End times" thread, you simply duck the question. You have yet to make a decent argument- instead you avoid any sort of answer.
> 
> Besides, saying "STFU" and calling us "really liek stupid" is _*NOT *_the same as noting that we might be scaring her off by saying what we think. Not even in the same GALAXY.
> 
> ...



Whoaaa simma down nah! It really isn't necessary to be SO assertive in arguing that this young girl is dumb and whiny. She has a sweet placid voice. Hence the name Jessi-cow. Oh well.... asi es la vida. All I know is I like her! We should hang out and make a strawberry cake rrr somthin' hmmmmm


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 6, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> ok..i guess i'm just trying to help her out cuz shes my friend..thats all nd i mean shes kidding bout the whiny thing..its like her joke so i mean,...thats it. lol



Yeah! She's quite the little actress. I love her facial espressions. priceless.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> It really isn't necessary to be SO assertive in arguing that this young girl is dumb and whiny.



I'm not saying that, I'm just saying that's how she comes across in the vids. I know from talking to her that she's a cool person and all, but in the videos she's just... dull.


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm not saying that, I'm just saying that's how she comes across in the vids. I know from talking to her that she's a cool person and all, but in the videos she's just... dull.




the reason is because shes kidding, i just said that. i mean damn.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> the reason is because shes kidding, i just said that. i mean damn.



Well guess what? That's impossible to tell in the vids. And what else do we have to go on, other than the word of someone who prefaced his statements by throwing insults at us?

And given that the only evidence we have of her whining being a joke is your word, do you honestly expect us to believe it?


----------



## Havarti (Sep 7, 2006)

This video has been removed by the user. Oh well.


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I guess all this hullaballo doesn't really matter anyways, it looks like she's pulled her videos.

Much Ado 'bout Nuttin',
--Littleghost


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, for what its worth. Most of what was said about her "good" or "bad", IMO, should've been taken as constructive criticism and not a personal attack.

I would like to apologize for anything that I said from the "one post" that I posted... if anything came off as "rude." Now even if this apology is late, I feel that it is better late than never.

I also believe that when anybody makes a video, first impressions, are important, "kidding" or "not." The posters who posted were critiquing what they saw based on what they saw, even if they came off as "non-supportive" or harshly rude. I just feel that what any of them stated in their replies were not personal attacks on your initial post or the woman, Jessi. 

So, let it be known that the "harshness" of what any of us have stated previously should not overshadow "any" or "all" of the good points that are also here too on this thread.

In so many ways the "criticizing" aspect is a lot more easily apparent than the "non-criticizing" aspect.

I am just another poster who wishes to see that another individuals demeanor was not hurt or badly provoked. That is all.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 7, 2006)

and wasn't impressed so didn't bother trying to watch any of the others. I hope if she's seriously considereing becoming a model that she sticks to still pictures unless she plans on putting some personality into the videos. Other than that I thought she was a pretty girl!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 8, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> or masturbating?


 
I love how you shamelessly tack that on the end. Yes, I'm being serious.


----------

